# Mystery Clocks



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen.

I made a mistake recently by posting this to Non-Watch without looking carefully enough to find this particular section so I'll repeat what I asked there. I am interested in unusual clocks and I wonder whether any forum members in the UK have owned a Jefferson Golden Hour Mystery Clock or any other make similar. I have been trying to acquire a Golden Hour but all those offered on the EvilB have American motors which will not work in the UK. So I am wondering what experience anyone has of buying one with an English motor or buying a workable English motor and fitting it or better still knowing someone who could do the job. Any help/advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Not seen those before - looks interesting. "Timesavers" do a 220v 50hz motor for these. Costs $45. Since it appears to be a synchronous motor, it should be a DIY job to change it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The power requirements are not high, so a 110v step down transformer (from 230v to 110v ) *should* run it, *however the REAL crunch is*, as clockworks has suggested, the 50/60Hz thing.









A synchronous motor "uses" the mains frequency (Hz or cycles) to maintain a constant speed, thus usually making clocks using synchronous motors very reliable and accurate. This kinda' rules out just using a stepdown transformer - the likely effects are - no response at all, or the motor overheats and burns out coils, and whatever, the item will not run at the correct speed. :wallbash:

The only electrically viable option is a replacement motor. Whether or not the motor clockworks has found would be a drop-in replacemnt ? :to_become_senile: who knows, if it is, it makes a mystery clock a possibility, but added to the costs of buying the clock, not cheap









Google on "synchronous motor" and take the wiki there for an explanation, albeit a bit techie. Like wise "mystery clocks" will bring up some interesting stuff also. :yes:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Timesavers advertise the motor as a straight swap for these clocks - they sell quite a few spares for that model. Shipping and duty would mean it'll cost over Â£50 just for the motor, though.

It might be possible to pull the motor from an old UK-spec mains synchronous clock. IIRC, these are available with different numbers of poles, so you could probably find one with the correct output RPM.


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mel and Clockworks so much for your comments. I've decided - being nervous of embarking on this type of work just yet - to find someone in the US to whom I can send a Golden Hands and they will service it and put in a motor that will work in the UK. As a result I've been put in touch with a guy and now I need to buy the clock - almost certainly on the Bay from the US - and get it delivered direct to the guy who will service it and put the new motor in.

When I've managed that and got it back I'll put some piccies up for you and anyone interested to see.

Thanks again


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, and I'm definitely interested in seeing some pics once you've got the clock.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm with 'clockworks' on this, it'll be interesting to see how you get on - I must admit, I've lusted after a mystery clock, and although I was licensed to work up to 400Kv in my job, swapping the motor is not an option I've really investigated. I do hope it all works out :yes:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

The seller could have justifiable concerns about being asked to despatch to an address other than the one you have registered with Paypal, since they would not be covered by its seller protection policy. You may want to consider setting up the location of the person in the US who will be undertaking the work as a gift address on your Paypal account.


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for that advice hotmogs. I'll email the seller I have in mind and ask whether he/she would be concerned. My money is always in their bank before they despatch - from my own experience - but I take your point. Anyone ever bought on the Bay, paying by PayPal, and had their item sent to an address different from theirs?


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Right guys here's the problem. I want to buy a clock from the US on the Bay. I want it to be sent direct, for adding a UK motor, to a US repairer. The seller says to do that would invalidate his eBay seller protection. hotmog suggested I set up my PayPay account with a Gift Address in the US - the repairer. I tried to do this but PayPal will not allow a gift address in a different country to the main address. Stalemate. I'm either left with exorbitant to and fro mailing costs or try to persuade the repairer to buy a clock, put in the UK motor and do anything else that needs doing and then sell it to me. I am trying to persuade - with an offer of an initial deposit - and I'll post any good or bad news as and when I get it, as there appear to be a few people interested in the Jefferson Golden Hours Mystery Clock.

Watch this space!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could ask a friend in the States to buy the clock for you? Even someone off, say, a forum not connected with clocks, but who would undertake such a task, send it on to the repairer, and then your repairer could dropship it back to you here when it's finished. I have one or two guys who would do something like this if I asked, (and I would do it for them) but it takes a time to build up a trust like this with folks you only "know" via the web :yes:


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

mel said:


> You could ask a friend in the States to buy the clock for you? Even someone off, say, a forum not connected with clocks, but who would undertake such a task, send it on to the repairer, and then your repairer could dropship it back to you here when it's finished. I have one or two guys who would do something like this if I asked, (and I would do it for them) but it takes a time to build up a trust like this with folks you only "know" via the web :yes:


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Mel and thanks for your advice and offer of help. I am currently trying to persuade the repairer in the US to buy a clock on line for me - I'll send him funds - he knows the clocks obviously and the prices etc. He is considering how and if he will do this.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's a couple on terbay right now, but I don't think the UK one looks like it's been converted. Also it would need a good clean and re=polish or re-plate looks like. I'm suspicious of the "not tested" - wonder if he's tried it with a stepdown transformer and bludgered it! :lol:

OTOH, the final price on the US one would help you ballpark a figure to aim at plus your conversion to 240v 50Hz. :yes:


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I have now bought and received a Jefferson Golden Hour mystery clock and I'd like to tell you the process I used but first I would like to try and upload my firts piccie ever to this forum - via Photbucket - so here goes










How do I make the image smaller?


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

OK so it worked even if it is a little big. I will now work on how to get smaller piccies into photobucket. Now for my process. Because of the problem of buying on the Bay a product I knew nothing about, I found a specialist repairer in the US - the source of most Golden Hours. I asked him to buy me one, service it and supply and fit the required motor to ensure it worked to time in the UK.

As you can see from the photo he did a wonderful job, and from getting my instructions, to me receiving the clock, took about 4 weeks.

So what do you think? Are there many of these beauties in the UK? I've never seen one. The man who knows all about mystery clocke is Roger Russell and for those interested this is his website ----- www.roger-russell.com/

Very interested in opinions.

Colin


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's turned out lovely :notworthy: :man_in_love:


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I also bought a similar - but much later - mystery clock from the US. This one was made by Linden in Japan and is called Floating Hands. The main difference apart from the style is that this is battery operated - a 'C' battery - whilst the Golden Hour is electric.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, come on! nobody *"needs"* two Mystery clocks









If you parcel up the floating hands one securely, and send it off right away - it would just arrive in time for my Christmas pres - - - :lol:

Not seen one of those before, quite faithful to the look of the Jefferson in it's own way - I feel a search on ebay is about to be added! :yes:


----------

